

The next generation bends over (2009) - DanielRibeiro
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1927-the-next-generation-bends-over/

======
jcwentz
"This was the founder," our source adds. "The VCs absolutely did not encourage
or force a sale here."

[http://articles.businessinsider.com/2009-09-18/tech/30013788...](http://articles.businessinsider.com/2009-09-18/tech/30013788_1_vcs-
big-job-intuit)

